# Help - Rooting a Mesmerize on 2.3.5?



## surge07 (Dec 20, 2011)

Is this possible yet? I just got a new Mesmerize after my old one had a run-in with a car. I did a bit of searching but didn't come up with much... Otherwise, can this chipset handle rolling back? (Really want to get Heinz57 back on here)


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Read and ye shall find the answer

There's a thread on the topic.


----------



## jane deaux (Nov 28, 2011)

Download mode in odin, flash cwm, put flashable root pkg on sd card and unzip from recovery mode.

I had trouble with my showcase, but once I figured out how to get in download mode I was good to go.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

There is a guide right above this thread that answers your question.


----------



## surge07 (Dec 20, 2011)

...Derp. Spent too long looking through other crap and was burned out/missed it. Thanks for steering me in the right direction!


----------



## surge07 (Dec 20, 2011)

One last problem if anyone can help me - I can't connect Mass Storage. The phone says it's connected but pc isn't "seeing" the device. I installed the drivers from Samsung's site and the first time I connected the phone it said it installed drivers successfully. I tried rebooting the phone and the computer to make sure and still nothing...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

hey surge, when you connect and mount your phone to your computer, do you go into windows explorer to see if it is there? it should be listed in the left hand column under computer, listed as removable disk. my computer assigned it as (J but yours might assign it differently. if you see it there, then you are connected properly. a little bit of advice though. if you are looking to transfer a file over to your sd card from your computer, i would suggest just downloading it with the phone instead, that way it goes directly to the sd card. of course, it would be a good idea to have your Mes connected to a wifi connection because downloading ROMs through the 3G connection will probably be really slow and use a lot of your data as well. i suggest this because i had an issue with a version of Awesome Sauce where when i would transfer it to my sd from my pc, it would get botched up somehow everytime. since then i just download directly to the phone and that works good for me. i use the dolphin browser HD on my Mes and set the user agent to desktop so it opens the full page and not a mobile version. then i come here, login, and download what i need. oh, and i do this because some download links don't show up properly in the rootzwiki app


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

surge07 said:


> One last problem if anyone can help me - I can't connect Mass Storage. The phone says it's connected but pc isn't "seeing" the device. I installed the drivers from Samsung's site and the first time I connected the phone it said it installed drivers successfully. I tried rebooting the phone and the computer to make sure and still nothing...


Did you click open usb mass storage?


----------



## surge07 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I clicked open usb mass storage and it still wasn't showing. Somehow or another I've managed to get it working - I just used a card reader to move required files to the microSD and rooted it with the above guide, now it shows up no problem. Now, debating looking for a good ROM I can support or leaving it stock...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

if you liked using Heinz 57 before, i would recommend giving awesome sauce a try. i am using version 10.0.5 right now with v1.5.2 of imoseyon's lean kernel with lagfix enabled and it is blazing fast. definitely a lot faster than stock.


----------



## surge07 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd be willing to give it a shot - can you toss me a link? I'll have to try to remember how the heck to backup/flash them again as well >.< It's been a while.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8019-romawesome-sauce-eh09-messc-touchwiz/

titanium backup works pretty good at backing up and restoring your data. paid version is a must if you are a ROM junkie. of course, it is a good idea to do a nandroid backup in recovery before you flash, that way if something goes wrong, you can revert back to where you are now. make sure you follow the directions in that link. factory reset and dalvik wipe will assure the ROM flashes properly. make sure you backup your data before factory reset, because it will get wiped with this


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

for Awesome sauce v10.0.6 which is the latest version, you will want to change the kernel in it. it comes with comradseven's kernel but you want to change it to imoseyon's lean kernel for best results located in the link below. for the older Mesmerizes, v2 of the lean kernel has issues with video playback, so we use v1.5.1 or 1.5.2, but if your Mes is newer, you might be okay with v2 because it was built with the EI20 sourcecode. to change the kernel, simply download the zip file for the kernel from the link below to your sd and flash it like you would a ROM in CwM recovery.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5726-kernelgbtweh09ei20voodoo-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-v201-111711/


----------



## surge07 (Dec 20, 2011)

You, sir, are awesome! Time to get backups made







And I have Mesmerize with Hardware Version I500.04, Kernel 2.6.35.7 so should that be able to run v2?


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

surge07 said:


> You, sir, are awesome! Time to get backups made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.


----------



## surge07 (Dec 20, 2011)

You guys have been an awesome help







Sorry to bug everyone but one last question - are any of the Heinz themes compatible with Awesomesauce?


----------

